# Motrin bashes baby wearing



## onlygirls (Mar 16, 2008)

I saw an advertisement in _Real Simple_ magazine today and could not believe what I read. Motrin claims that (baby) "Carriers put a ton of strain on your back and shoulders". What about the baby buckets? I fell better with my baby close to me in a sling instead of that big hunk of plastic.

Here is a link to their website with their new campaign:
http://motrin.com/?utm_campaign=Adul...tm_term=Motrin

My initial reaction was that they were wrong and it is easier to carry your baby in a sling and I love to snuggle my kiddos.







But then I thought about all the moms-to-be who will see that and think that babywearing has to be painful. Like some of the breastfeeding myths.

This just makes me sad.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

uke


----------



## Getz (May 22, 2005)

Being condescending will _help_ them sell product? Ok, whatever. My boobs weigh more than any baby I wore, and I have my boobs on me 24/7! Where is their condescending ad about that??


----------



## jjawm (Jun 17, 2007)

They should be complaining about those dang bucket seats! But then, all the car manufactureres would have a fit.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Getz* 
Being condescending will _help_ them sell product? Ok, whatever. My boobs weigh more than any baby I wore, and I have my boobs on me 24/7! Where is their condescending ad about that??









I thought about my boobs too!


----------



## woodchick (Jan 5, 2007)

Wow. That was horrible. And my carriers never hurt my back unless I'm wearing them incorrectly. Where's Motrin when I need an extra hand to adjust my sling?


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

Oh... my...

No words.







:


----------



## dougandsarah (Oct 14, 2008)

y'all should send them an email, thats the stupidest commercial they could put out. I tried but i'm in Canada so for some reason i couldn't get it to go through.


----------



## EviesMom (Nov 30, 2004)

It is quite stupid, but... most mainstream moms I've seen baby wearing have the bjorn, like I did with my first kid years ago. And that thing does cause a lot of shoulder and back pain. The ad does talk about how it's better for baby to be carried. Women are going to ask each other "hey, does that hurt your back?" like many women ask me when DS is in the mei tai, and I say, "oh, no, it's got great back support, much better than the bjorn, which is what I started out with. This has a great center of balance, blah blah blah."

So I dunno, that ad doesn't really bug me in comparison to stuff like anti-cosleeping ads.


----------



## transformed (Jan 26, 2007)

I am not saying you shouldnt carry your baby in a carrier, but it seems to me that they do cause a huge strain on your body. (And if Motrin was doing this just to make money, you'd think they would be _advocating_ babywearing.)

Do they not cause back problems? Biologically I don't see how it wouldn't cause issues.

It strikes me as odd that motrin even has a position on this topic.









My carriers hurt my back like heck though! Maybe its just me.


----------



## syd'smom (Sep 23, 2008)

I assume they're speaking of the typical box store front packs (ala bjorn) which I had when dd was born and hurt my neck and shoulders 20 minutes after I put my 8lb dd in it.

I've since discovered much better (and even cheaper - bjorns are quite spendy here in Canada - $200 for the active w/ lumbar support) carriers (mei tais, sscs, etc.) that I can where my 20lb+ daughter in for 2-3 hours with no strain. I think that if you have a carrier that fits you and your babe properly, and is positioned correctly for you and baby, then there should be little to no strain for at least upwards of an hour.


----------



## syd'smom (Sep 23, 2008)

Sorry for the OT, but, Tansformed - just wondering which carriers you have used? How old/big is your baby? I love helping people find the right carrier - it helps me feel better about the number of carriers of tried if I can help point a mama to one that will work for her. (and no I don't make or sell anything, I just love talking baby carriers!)









Quote:


Originally Posted by *transformed* 
I am not saying you shouldnt carry your baby in a carrier, but it seems to me that they do cause a huge strain on your body. (And if Motrin was doing this just to make money, you'd think they would be _advocating_ babywearing.)

Do they not cause back problems? Biologically I don't see how it wouldn't cause issues.

It strikes me as odd that motrin even has a position on this topic.









My carriers hurt my back like heck though! Maybe its just me.


----------



## transformed (Jan 26, 2007)

i'll pm you.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

They only show a toddler facing forward on the front and out on the hip. I mean the legs are freaking dangling and the "baby" is a 1/3 as big as "mom".


----------



## Erica09M (Jul 28, 2008)

Well, I'm glad to be an "offical mom." That ad is just.... well, there are no words.

Oh, and, as a person who has rheumatoid arthritis and fibromyalgia, none of my 3 carriers hurt my shoulders or back. I think that says a lot.


----------



## lolar2 (Nov 8, 2005)

Well, I carry 35-pound DS on my back in an Ergo and yes, after an hour or so my back does hurt and I do need some ibuprofen; this has been the case since he hit 30 pounds. Most Motrin campaigns, it seems to me, talk about "everyday" aches and pains from normal daily life. So it's good IMO that they are treating baby-wearing as normal daily life.


----------



## Calidris (Apr 17, 2004)

Soo, the overall message of that commercial is, babywearing hurts your back, so take Motrin instead of trying to find a better way to wear the baby?







:

Brilliant idea, I'll take permanent back damage over here please.


----------



## MadameXCupcake (Dec 14, 2007)

My sling hurts my back and hips horribly now that my daughter is bigger. Almost 16 pounds..

But the add is putting yourself before your child I would never do that. I am a mom I chose to have a baby, Baby will always come first.

So if you guys dont have pain someone please help me with a carrier?







:


----------



## syd'smom (Sep 23, 2008)

hmmmmm....we may need a spin off thread in bwing! DD is 2 in December and almost 25lbs and I can still comfortably carry her for at least an hour, and I know mamas (IRL too) who carry much older and heavier babes too). So...what kinda carrier do you have? How can we help?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadameXCupcake* 
My sling hurts my back and hips horribly now that my daughter is bigger. Almost 16 pounds..

But the add is putting yourself before your child I would never do that. I am a mom I chose to have a baby, Baby will always come first.

So if you guys dont have pain someone please help me with a carrier?







:


----------



## MadameXCupcake (Dec 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *syd'smom* 
hmmmmm....we may need a spin off thread in bwing! DD is 2 in December and almost 25lbs and I can still comfortably carry her for at least an hour, and I know mamas (IRL too) who carry much older and heavier babes too). So...what kinda carrier do you have? How can we help?









I just have a ring sling right now, Maybe I am using it wrong? I dont have anyone to show me how. I think I would do good with a back carrier but I dont know if I would be nervous or not about not seeing my daughter.


----------



## blueridgewoman (Nov 19, 2001)

Here is a Facebook group I just joined about that-- hopefully y'all can see it and it isn't linked into my profile somehow.









http://www.facebook.com/friends/?ref...3467500&ref=mf


----------



## alyrie (May 27, 2007)

I hope everyone has sent them an email to hopefully have this ad removed from the motrin site. I'm beyond disgusted.


----------



## Azryel (Aug 10, 2006)

Yeah, it's a pretty bad ad. Even after reading this thread, I was surprised when I went to watch it how negative it was on babywearing.

You know, I find it weird how often parenting techniques that make my life EASIER (breastfeeding, co-sleeping, babywearing) are framed as things that make a mom's life HARDER. I wear my kids in part to keep ME happy -- it's not a sacrafice I do for my kids.

* Jaime


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lolar2* 
Most Motrin campaigns, it seems to me, talk about "everyday" aches and pains from normal daily life. So it's good IMO that they are treating baby-wearing as normal daily life.

This is my take on it too.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Emailed them.


----------



## Devaskyla (Oct 5, 2003)

H & I were both in shock. What a horrible ad.


----------



## VijayOwens (Aug 26, 2006)

I started a Facebook group if any of y'all are on Facebook.

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gi...3467500&ref=mf

Go get 'em ladies!

-Vijay


----------



## JennaW (Oct 11, 2007)

Weird. That was mine and DH's response.

I hate when "media" or anyone for that matter paints a child as a "burden" upon their parents.


----------



## VijayOwens (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh wow, you had already posted it, sorry.

And everyone please mark your calendars to note this is the first time I have ever disagreed with Ruthla.










-Vijay


----------



## lovbeingamommy (Jun 17, 2007)

oh, brother!! How sad an ad...


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

I wrote them.









Quote:

To Whom it May Concern,
Not sure what you were thinking when you came up with the "babywearing...pain" add. The add is absurd and disrespectful to mothers and to the hard working people who make and sometimes hand make quality baby carriers. Perhaps you should have studied out the benefits to baby as well as the quality carriers made for mothers that have been endorsed by chiropractors. When a baby is "worn" correctly neither baby nor mother suffer. Absurd. I am so disappointed in your add, I will not be purchasing your products for my family and I will be passing this along to everyone I know. It's not the add in and of itself, but the underlying messages throughout. What a blatant slap in the face to natural family living mothers who choose to tend to their babies rather than leave them sitting in a baby bucket for half their baby life.


----------



## wholewheatmama (Oct 22, 2005)

I emailed them. I will not be buying Motrin products as long as this ad is still running. Babywearing correctly puts less strain on my back than carrying my babe in arms. And I'm sure Motrin would *never* say a mother shouldn't carry her baby, right?







:


----------



## aries_mama (Sep 9, 2006)

yep, i emailed them too. horrible.


----------



## earthgirl (Feb 6, 2006)

I emailed them, too. It was pretty offensive, IMO. DH was appalled as well.


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

I don't disagree that babywearing CAN hurt, but the idea that it MUST, coupled with the encouragement of mommy-martyrdom, makes me really, really hate this ad.


----------



## earthgirl (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arwyn* 
I don't disagree that babywearing CAN hurt, but the idea that it MUST, coupled with the encouragement of mommy-martyrdom, makes me really, really hate this ad.

ITA. And the way the minimize the effects of bonding and less crying. They could have made the point without being so patronizing.
Oh, I guess this is probably what you mean by "mommy-martyrdom". Sorry. I'm slow today.


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

No, the martyrdom came in with the "But I do it anyway, because it's for the kid" crap.

Not that we don't do that sometimes, but I hate the cultural encouragement of it. I LIKE wearing my baby (and my toddler, and am looking forward to wearing my preschooler), it _feels good_, and the fact that HE enjoys it and it's good for him too is a really nice thing also, but not something I should martyr myself for. Martyrdom is not good for kids!


----------



## Alcyone (Apr 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lolar2* 
Most Motrin campaigns, it seems to me, talk about "everyday" aches and pains from normal daily life. So it's good IMO that they are treating baby-wearing as normal daily life.

It's not presented as normal, though. It's presented, explicitly, as "fashionable." The idea that I'm doing it for fashion, or to look like a "real mom" (







: whatever that means) is insulting enough.


----------



## akwifeandmomma (Aug 13, 2005)

I emailed them. Grrrr.







:


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I told them that I found their commercial to be much more painful than I ever found babywearing.


----------



## woodchick (Jan 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
I told them that I found their commercial to be much more painful than I ever found babywearing.

Awesome!


----------



## lunachelle (Sep 7, 2007)

I emailed them too!


----------



## donttrustthesystem (Jul 26, 2007)

emailed them too.


----------



## MamaFae (Sep 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Azryel* 
You know, I find it weird how often parenting techniques that make my life EASIER (breastfeeding, co-sleeping, babywearing) are framed as things that make a mom's life HARDER. I wear my kids in part to keep ME happy -- it's not a sacrafice I do for my kids.

* Jaime

AMEN sister!!!! This is exactly how I felt about all of that. It was easier on me to use a sling than carry in arms my child who had reflux. It was easier to breastfeed than have to go to the grocery store to buy formula, and it was in fact easier to roll over lift my shirt and go back to sleep in the middle of the night that getting up to get a bottle from the kitchen. So yeah here's to lazy parenting!!! woo hooo!

LOL, but seriously this add upset me greatly. Partly because I spend so much of my time teaching people how to correct the common mistakes bw'ers usually make that cause pain. If its done right with the right carrier for your body and age of baby their shouldn't be pain. How ever think about this, if you are carrying an extra 25 lbs for 3 hours it would be reasonable to expect some soreness from it. But that is different than pain.

oh and I did send an email. I want that ad down, NOW.







:

Blessings,
N~


----------



## Materfamilias (Feb 22, 2008)

nak
Sent an email. Totally appalling.


----------



## Draupadi (Jul 19, 2007)

This ad is just bad all around, isn't it?
I know that BWing can hurt, but it does seem like a very discouraging, anti-BWing commercial.
Whatever. I still front carry my 30lb toddler in an Ergo or mei tai, and I'm doing fine.


----------



## jwoodbri (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow. I think it's really odd that they ended up with that as an ad campaign anyway but I don't like it. Babywearing shouldn't hurt and it does make life easier...


----------



## PiePie (Oct 2, 2006)

i don't see it? perhaps they pulled it?


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PiePie* 
i don't see it? perhaps they pulled it?

Nope, just went to their site and it's still there. . .a video on words saying "I mean in theory it's a great idea" I will shoot them an email today. . .


----------



## amygeekgrl (Sep 3, 2004)

The online ad has been pulled. I just posted a response I got from the VP of Marketing on my blog in case you want to see what they had to say:
http://crunchydomesticgoddess.com/20...of-complaints/


----------



## Materfamilias (Feb 22, 2008)

:


----------



## nov05mama (Mar 29, 2007)

: SOOOO glad it's gone!!! WTG BabyWearing Mommies everywhere!!!


----------



## amygeekgrl (Sep 3, 2004)

Also, if you go to http://motrin.com/ now, they have an apology up.
Never underestimate the power of the mamas.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Wow. That's awesome. I'm really proud of all of you! (of us?)


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

Yay!

I'm still tempted to send a letter both thanking them and trying to make sure they understand _why_ it was offensive, at least to me.

If only I didn't have five hours of homework and another five hours of other work to do this afternoon...


----------



## momslittleangel (Nov 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amygeekgrl* 
Also, if you go to http://motrin.com/ now, they have an apology up.
Never underestimate the power of the mamas.









Got to give them some credit for apologizing.


----------



## bluetoes (May 12, 2007)

I would like to see a less condesending version honestly. Because sometimes ordinary stuff does cause you to have some pain. When I used the kozy with my son I found it FANTASTIC! Except for the time I had to jog across a giant airport with a 27 pound 18 month old. I needed morphine not Motrin after that!

Sometimes mothering does hurt, but it's worth it, makes the wonderful parts even better.

I think the ad was meant to be tongue in cheek but it sort of fell flat for most.


----------



## amynbebes (Aug 28, 2008)

Grrrr, that ad made me so mad! I've never once gotten sore in my wrap.


----------



## dougandsarah (Oct 14, 2008)

i can carry my 28 inch 16 lb 8 month old daughter on my front in our Ergo for 4 or 5 hours at a time with no pain or strain on my shoulders or back and i have a low back injury. Now if it was a Bjorn or something like that i wouldn't last 5 minutes w/o pain.


----------



## EviesMom (Nov 30, 2004)

It made it onto the NY Times blog too: http://parenting.blogs.nytimes.com/2...ms-and-motrin/


----------



## Eben'sMama (Jun 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Getz* 
Being condescending will _help_ them sell product? Ok, whatever. My boobs weigh more than any baby I wore, and I have my boobs on me 24/7! Where is their condescending ad about that??

















: I hear ya, sister!


----------



## UberMama (Feb 27, 2007)

From Motrin's reply, I think they do get why it was offensive. I could be wrong but from how I read the reply, I DO think they get it. They were trying to convey that their product is for parents who gets aches and pains. They just didn't convey it in the best way (at all).

Now if the ad had three children running through the house screaming their heads off? That ad would make sense to me (esp after the day I had, lol!).









Good on Motrin for their reply, I think.


----------



## UmmIbrahim (Feb 16, 2007)

Gee, as usual they seem to forget that carrying your child on your back or your hip is the norm in many if not most cultures around the world and that obviously, while there are better carrier choices than having your child strapped to your chest for hours at a time, if moms and caretakers have been carrying their children on their backs or hips for generations so they can cook and clean and farm then obviously it isn't that painful or else the practice would of died out thousands of years ago.

oi vey...I am so tired of these western commercial takes on such a standard parenting practice!
I doubt I'd see any similar ads in South Korea or Japan which are equally as industrialized but using a back carrier or a sling is the norm.


----------



## Poogles0213 (May 18, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UmmIbrahim* 
Gee, as usual they seem to forget that carrying your child on your back or your hip is the norm in many if not most cultures around the world and that obviously, while there are better carrier choices than having your child strapped to your chest for hours at a time, if moms and caretakers have been carrying their children on their backs or hips for generations so they can cook and clean and farm then obviously it isn't that painful or else the practice would of died out thousands of years ago.

I think alot more goes into babywearing as a global practice. For instance, How many of these places where babywearing has always been and continues to be the norm are also places where a stroller would be seen as an expensive luxury? Or, in places where strollers can be readily available (I'm thinking Japan on this one) whose to say that it's not more of a practicality thing to babywear? At least in cities like Tokyo where it is very population dense...I know a mom in NYC who says babywearing is pretty much a must if you want to be able to take baby around the city (especially on subways etc.).

I'm not saying I know the answers to any of these questions...just some thoughts off the top of my head. Things are usually much more complicated and nuanced than we usually think at first glance







:


----------



## momz3 (May 1, 2006)

The only pain I have when wearing Bryson (didn't wear my other 2) is when strangers run up and try pulling back the fabric to "see the baby!"







:


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Getz* 
My boobs weigh more than any baby I wore, and I have my boobs on me 24/7! Where is their condescending ad about that??


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:

The problem is, Motrin happened to mess up at the expense, and in the face of, one of the most vocal, quickest-to-blog, "strongest-to-band-together-and-form-one-opinion-like-the-Borg" collectives out there - The Mommy-Blogging community.
Resistance is Futile!!!


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Wow that was fast. I wonder if they'll use my suggestion about hauling a diaper bag around sometime.


----------



## dougandsarah (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Getz* 
Being condescending will _help_ them sell product? Ok, whatever. My boobs weigh more than any baby I wore, and I have my boobs on me 24/7! Where is their condescending ad about that??









someone created a youtube video about fake boobs, its HILARIOUS and done in the exact same way as the babywearing ad.


----------



## Tinker (Mar 1, 2007)

Holy crap!!!!!

I had not seen this ad, only heard of it, so I went youtubeing. How in the heck did they think that would ever go over? All I can do is laugh at their stupidity.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks for the hint about youtube. Yikes. WHAT were they thinking?


----------



## medaroge (Dec 21, 2004)

I cant find the parody one, can someone post it or pm me?


----------



## princesspennie (Jul 26, 2005)

I just read the article about it being pulled.

http://blog.nj.com/parentalguidance/...hat_weari.html

How horrible, I do not understand how this idea was even put into production as a commercial. What were they thinking!

i am glad it was pulled.







:


----------



## Alcyone (Apr 27, 2007)

I found the parody.


----------



## BethSLP (Mar 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lolar2* 
Well, I carry 35-pound DS on my back in an Ergo and yes, after an hour or so my back does hurt and I do need some ibuprofen; this has been the case since he hit 30 pounds. Most Motrin campaigns, it seems to me, talk about "everyday" aches and pains from normal daily life. So it's good IMO that they are treating baby-wearing as normal daily life.

haven't read the whole thread but I agree with this poster.

I don't see it as a slag on babywearing...although, it might have been more balanced if they had a mom lugging a kid in a bucket. I think if it had had just a kid in a bucket though, people would be annoyed that it makes it seem like ALL moms carry their kids in buckets all day. I like that babywearing is seen as mainstream now.

And I'm really having a hard time believing that your back feels totally fine after babywearing all the time. Ergonomic or not, carrying a heavy kid on my back, hip or otherwise can cause me to be out of whack over time. Its a part of motherhood, but just like being pregnant, it can be hard on the body sometimes.

I just don't see this as a slag on babywearing at all. I see it as a positive that its considered part of the status quote now and an everyday thing for moms to do.

XOXO
B


----------



## woodchick (Jan 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BethSLP* 
I just don't see this as a slag on babywearing at all. I see it as a positive that its considered part of the status quote now and an everyday thing for moms to do.


Did you see the ad? The tone was definitely flippant and condescending to women who babywear- especially by suggesting that it is only so popular now because it makes us look like "official moms".

No one is suggesting that babywearing doesn't hurt sometimes or that there aren't other mothering activites that hurt. Most are just upset by the tone and angle that Motrin chose to use.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

What I would have loved to see is a montage of moms, some slinging, some carrying buckets, moms giving piggyback rides, moms holding babies on their hips, moms carrying laundry baskets and toys and two siblings at once-- and then have them peddle motrin.


----------



## athansor (Feb 9, 2005)

Hmm..last night I forgot my Ergo, and stood holding my big 6 month old little one for about an hour. Talk about hard on the back! If the options are carrying him around in a baby bucket at his weight, wearing him, or holding him without a sling or carrier, I'll take babywearing every time. Much easier on the back than the other options!


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

That's a good point, athansor, and I think it echoes what Annette was saying. It's not that babywearing is always and completely pain or discomfort free, but that compared with the other options when one has a small child, it's not bad. The way the ad made it sound was that the woman was in pain because of babywesaring, and if she hadn't bewen wearing, she wouldn't have been in pain. That's (part of) what makes the ad so messed up, why it came across so negative toward babywearing, and why there was such a reaction to get it taken down.


----------



## LBMarie9 (Jan 3, 2008)

looks like they removed the ad from online.


----------



## momo7 (Apr 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *transformed* 
I am not saying you shouldnt carry your baby in a carrier, but it seems to me that they do cause a huge strain on your body. (And if Motrin was doing this just to make money, you'd think they would be _advocating_ babywearing.)

Do they not cause back problems? Biologically I don't see how it wouldn't cause issues.

It strikes me as odd that motrin even has a position on this topic.









My carriers hurt my back like heck though! Maybe its just me.










Maybe it does for alot of people. My Maya sling just about kills me when I wear it. I thought maybe I've been wearing it wrong, but I wear it exactly like it says to in the insructional video and still I end up having to take it off after about an hour or so of striaght wearing it.







At the end of a whole day wearing it, it makes me want to take a whole bottle of pain killers.


----------



## rzberrymom (Feb 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LBMarie9* 
looks like they removed the ad from online.

Yeah!!!!


----------



## hotmamacita (Sep 25, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *transformed* 
I am not saying you shouldnt carry your baby in a carrier, but it seems to me that they do cause a huge strain on your body. (And if Motrin was doing this just to make money, you'd think they would be _advocating_ babywearing.)

Do they not cause back problems? Biologically I don't see how it wouldn't cause issues.

It strikes me as odd that motrin even has a position on this topic.









My carriers hurt my back like heck though! Maybe its just me.









I know I am jumping in late here but no...I never felt strain not even double pouching my twins. I used a baby bjorn with my first and pouches with the rest. The pouches were the most comfortable things to me and so helpful with my twins.

I am really confused why Motrin even said that in an ad. What an absurd thing to say. What about those baby buckets. They are hard to carry and hurt your arm AND your back when you do.


----------



## Layna (Sep 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Getz* 
Being condescending will _help_ them sell product? Ok, whatever. My boobs weigh more than any baby I wore, and I have my boobs on me 24/7! Where is their condescending ad about that??



















Did you guys see this response? 











:


----------



## medaroge (Dec 21, 2004)

I just got an e-mail from Motrin saying they are ending the ad campaign!


----------



## Cuddlebaby (Jan 14, 2003)

wouldn't it be in Motrin's best interest to ENCOURAGE something that is (supposedly) painful? I don't understand at all. Why slam babywearing? why not encourage it and push their stinkin' product? Are they and the stroller makers in bed with each other?


----------



## Cuddlebaby (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Layna* 









Did you guys see this response? 











:

OOH this is GOOD!!


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cuddlebaby* 
wouldn't it be in Motrin's best interest to ENCOURAGE something that is (supposedly) painful? I don't understand at all. Why slam babywearing? why not encourage it and push their stinkin' product? Are they and the stroller makers in bed with each other?

I don't think they _thought_ they were slamming it.


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arwyn* 
I don't think they _thought_ they were slamming it.

I disagree. I think they slammed it because they wanted to appeal to moms who DON'T babywear. Most mothers still don't babywear and think it's weird, and by saying "we think it's a trend" and "we're here so these poor moms who are silly enough to do this for however long this trend lasts" they let non-babywearing moms







and go back to whatever they were doing, thinking "Motrin is all about moms."

They would NEVER put out ANYTHING about those bucket seats because the condescending tone of the ad would be seen as anti-mom. They chose babywearing because it's still NOT mainstream.

IMO, of course.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Have you all seen the latest letter from Motrin?
http://www.motrin.com/

There's also an interesting blog entry here that discusses it from a marketing perspective.


----------

